# SILENT BASE 800



## be quiet! Support (22. Juli 2014)

Endlich ist es soweit. Viele haben uns in den letzten Wochen darauf angesprochen und jetzt hat das Warten ein Ende. Wir freuen uns euch heute den Namen unseres ersten be quiet! Gehäuses mitzuteilen: 

  SILENT BASE 800

  Nach 1,5 Jahren intensiver Entwicklungs- und Konstruktionsarbeit ist eine perfekte Symbiose aus hervorragender Kühlung, flüsterleisem Betrieb, anwenderfreundlicher
  Konzeption und jeder Menge Platz für anspruchsvolle High-End Hardware entstanden.


----------

